
Gimp open source image editor forked to fix 'problematic' name - fortran77
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/08/28/gimp_open_source_image_editor_forked_to_fix_problematic_name/
======
gus_massa
> _Changing the user interface is more challenging than changing the name. We
> wonder if it is all a little too much to take on?_

How many contributors does this fork have?

~~~
fortran77
This seems like "Bikeshedding" to me! Let's worry about the name of the
product instead of doing real engineering.

------
gnusty_gnurc
I understand that my own personal experience is super limited, but I can't
tell you the last time I heard someone use the word gimp, never mind as an
insult.

